# Stolen Yeti 105



## mattviles (Jun 13, 2018)

And a white Yeti 110 stolen outside of Bend, Oregon a week ago. Says Viles on the bottom if it hasn't been washed off.


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

Masterlock makes a lock called the Python that works well with coolers and makes it easier to tie them down to something. We sell them, but your local hardware store should also have them. 
Steel Core is another option and can be used like a tie down strap.


----------



## gshred (Jun 25, 2011)

gshred said:


> Please keep an eye out for someone selling a white Yeti Tundra 105 in the 4-corners area. It was stolen off my porch in Durango last night. Thanks.


Good news! The Durango police came through for me. Someone was on a rampage stealing bikes and such. They caught him. Fortunately I had reported the theft, they contacted me and returned the cooler. How great is that?!


----------

